# SAP system auf eigenem rechner - problem



## maxmuster (13. November 2006)

hallo,

ich bin grade dabei mein eigenes sap system auf meinem privat rechner zu installieren. da ich erst 14 bin, und noch nich so viel, um nicht zu sagen gar keine ahnung von  host namen habe, hab ich hier mal ne frage:
im installationshandbuch steht 

"editing the hosts file

In the file C:\Winnt\system32\drivers\etc\hosts enter:

<permanent IP adress> <host name>"

also als ip nehm ich jetzt doch die vom microsoft loopback adapter (10.10.0.10) oder nich? und was schreib ich als <host name> hin.

danke schonmal!!!


----------



## heinz-otto (14. November 2006)

Also die host Datei enthält Zuordnungen von Namen und IP-Adressen, wenn z.B. kein DNS Server mit den passenden Informationen vorhanden ist. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ein loopback Adapter da richtig aufgehoben ist. Der ist ja auf deinem eigenen Rechner.


----------



## Mephisto18m (14. November 2006)

127.0.0.1 localhost

allerdings sollte das da schon drinstehen.
Darf ich fragen, wo du das SAP herhast?


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2006)

Mephisto18m am 14.11.2006 01:43 schrieb:
			
		

> 127.0.0.1 localhost
> 
> allerdings sollte das da schon drinstehen.
> Darf ich fragen, wo du das SAP herhast?




ist das nicht für buchhaltung&co? wie kann man denn DAS bitte privat einsetzen...?


----------



## Pasdan (14. November 2006)

Herbboy am 14.11.2006 03:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ist das nicht für buchhaltung&co? wie kann man denn DAS bitte privat einsetzen...?



ja, das ist für buchhaltung&co
die eigentliche Zielgruppe von SAP sind Großbetriebe, daher kann die Einführung von SAP schon mal ein paar Milliönchen kosten. Seit einigen Jahren versucht SAP auch den Mittelstand mit einer Softwarelösung anzusprechen. Doch auch hier kostet die Einführung schon ein paar Tausend €. 

Ich bezweifle ja, das wirklich SAP gemeint ist, denn für private Zwecke ist jede Version zu groß. Und eine "nur zum Spaß"  - Installation scheint irgendwie unwahrscheinlich, denn wem macht schon Buchhaltung spaß.


----------



## Rabowke (14. November 2006)

Ob nun Spass oder nicht, für den Privatanwender ist SAP eindeutig zu überdimensioniert.

WENN es ein Stück professioneller sein soll, dann würde ich das Programm "Rechnungswesen" von DATEV empfehlen. Wir benutzen, logischerweise, in unserer Kanzlei "Kanzlei Rechnungswesen" und es ist, meiner Meinung nach, mit das beste Programm.


----------



## maxmuster (14. November 2006)

danke schonmal. ds sapsystem is für meinen vater. da er keinen eigenen guten rechner hat, sondern nur n notebook, aber nich weiß, ob die trial version wirklcih taugt. evor er sich dann seinen eigenen kaft, will er
natürlcih wissen, ob alles funktioniert. die installationsdateien hab ich von sdn.sap.com dann das ganz rechte. das mit localhost steht schon drin,
in der anleitung steht halt, dass ich was reinschreiben soll, aber wenn es das schon is dann is ja gut. n arbeitkolege von meinem vater hat auch sein eigenes, also wirds schon was bringen   .


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2006)

maxmuster am 14.11.2006 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> danke schonmal. ds sapsystem is für meinen vater. da er keinen eigenen guten rechner hat, sondern nur n notebook, aber nich weiß, ob die trial version wirklcih taugt. evor er sich dann seinen eigenen kaft, will er
> natürlcih wissen, ob alles funktioniert. die installationsdateien hab ich von sdn.sap.com dann das ganz rechte. das mit localhost steht schon drin,
> in der anleitung steht halt, dass ich was reinschreiben soll, aber wenn es das schon is dann is ja gut. n arbeitkolege von meinem vater hat auch sein eigenes, also wirds schon was bringen   .


er hat nur ein notebook? kann ich davon ausgahen: dein vater ist selbständiger und meistens allein arbeitet ? dann ist selbst die kleine SAP-variante mit sicherheit viel zu viel und ungeeignet. so was ist nur was für firmen mit mind. 10 mitarbeitern...  ich würd das mit SAP dann vergessen


----------



## maxmuster (14. November 2006)

Herbboy am 14.11.2006 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> maxmuster am 14.11.2006 13:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nee, nich ganz. er arbeitet bei t-systems. aber irgend n grund dafür wird er schon haben. ich kann ihn ja mal fragen wozu er das will  .


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2006)

maxmuster am 14.11.2006 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> nee, nich ganz. er arbeitet bei t-systems. aber irgend n grund dafür wird er schon haben. ich kann ihn ja mal fragen wozu er das will  .


 naja, so was ist ja für die eigene firmenbuchhaltung. wenn er bei t-systems arbeitet, dann hat er damit ja nix zu tun - und für eine kleine private buchhaltung ist das ungeignet. oder ist er in der buchhaltung tätig und will vielleicht SAP bei sich am PC, damit er "üben" kann?


----------



## maxmuster (14. November 2006)

Herbboy am 14.11.2006 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> maxmuster am 14.11.2006 14:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich denk ma zum üben, er will auch demnächst zu ner ndren firma wechseln.
vielleicht hat er da was damit zu tun. oder er will ABAP (was auch immer das is) üben, hat in seiner bewerbung geschrieben, dass er das kann. hmmm.
wer noch tipps hat


----------



## Vollmi (14. November 2006)

ALso nix gegen dich, aber ich würd meinen 14jährigen Sohn ned meinen PC einrichten lassen, mit dem ich arbeiten möchte. Ich hatte im Praktikum mit SAP zu tun, es ist wirklich ein riesiges Programm und für 1 Person nicht ausgelegt, aber an sich schon ein tolles Programm.


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2006)

Vollmi am 14.11.2006 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> ALso nix gegen dich, aber ich würd meinen 14jährigen Sohn ned meinen PC einrichten lassen, mit dem ich arbeiten möchte. Ich hatte im Praktikum mit SAP zu tun, es ist wirklich ein riesiges Programm und für 1 Person nicht ausgelegt, aber an sich schon ein tolles Programm.


er richtet es ja auf seinem eigenen PC ein, und sein daddy schaut dann später, ob das programm was taugt usw. - und wenn ja, DANN will er es bei sich einrichten (und einen passenden PC dazu kaufen, weil daddys Nbook wohl mist ist)


----------



## maxmuster (14. November 2006)

Herbboy am 14.11.2006 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Vollmi am 14.11.2006 15:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so is es  

und es läuft einwandfrei!!! installation 15 min, einrichten 5 min, war gar nich so schwer wie ich dachte. mit anleitugnkann das so gut wie jeder     
*freu* 

auf jeden fall vielen dank an alle, die sich die mühe gemacht haben mir zu helfen !!!!!!


----------



## Goddess (14. November 2006)

maxmuster am 14.11.2006 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> ich denk ma zum üben, er will auch demnächst zu ner ndren firma wechseln.
> vielleicht hat er da was damit zu tun. oder er will ABAP (was auch immer das is) üben, hat in seiner bewerbung geschrieben, dass er das kann. hmmm.
> wer noch tipps hat


Da für dich alles geklärt ist, bis auf die Frage was ABAP ist, will ich dir das noch schnell erklären. ABAP ist eine eigene, auf SAP aus gerichtete, objektorientierte Programmiersprache, speziell für Datenbanken und Datenbankerstellung so wie Anpassung bestehender Datenbanken. Es ist zwar für deinen Vater gedacht, aber wenn du interesse an ein paar Hintergrund-Informationen hast, dann schau mal bei Wikipedia vorbei. Da wird das noch mal etwas genauer erklärt.


----------



## Pasdan (14. November 2006)

maxmuster am 14.11.2006 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 14.11.2006 15:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



klingt für mich ziemlich unglaubwürdig, denn auch für die demos wird immerhin noch ein ORACLE oder ein Windows SQL Server benötigt (afaik)
auch diese wollen erst mal noch eingerichtet werden


----------



## Vollmi (14. November 2006)

Herbboy am 14.11.2006 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Vollmi am 14.11.2006 15:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Achso, ja da war ich wohl etwas unaufmerksam, ich bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung Herby


----------



## maxmuster (14. November 2006)

Vollmi am 14.11.2006 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 14.11.2006 15:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*nix*


----------

